# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  Clear association between Buckfast and violence

## fatshark

What better justification do you need for native honey bees?

A Scottish sheriff said last week there was a "very definite association between Buckfast and violence". The actual quote from the sheriff was _Buckfast breeds violence_. I didn't bother reading the article but assume it was written by someone from BIBBA ...  :Wink:

----------


## Jon

Similar situation in Belfast

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

> Similar situation in Belfast


Plus hybrid vigour?
Kitta

----------


## GRIZZLY

I think its referring to the upsurge in violence caused by the DRINKING habits  of scottish youth imbibing Buckfast wine which has suddenly become easily obtainable and popular.  Not referring to the poor maligned Buckfast honeybees.

----------


## Thymallus

Apparently the monks netted £8.8 million from sales last year. 
Better pay than beekeeping!
I'll drink to that!
"Give strong drink unto him that is ready to perish, and wine unto those
that be of heavy hearts. Let him drink, and forget his poverty, and 
remember his misery no more." (Proverbs 31:6-7)

----------


## Adam

Why is the top picture a reverse image I wonder. Has the Daily Record person been drinking too much of it her/himself?

At least the Carrickfergus man did it properly with crystal meth and cocaine as well! Makes the Scot look a lightweight!

----------

